# Manchester City - Barcellona: 18 Febbraio 2014 ore 20,45



## admin (16 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City Barcellona, forse la partita più interessante ed incerta di questi ottavi di finale di Champions League 2013/2014.

Si gioca il prossimo Martedì 18 Febbraio 2014 a Manchester. Ovviamente, si tratta della partita di andata.

Dove vedere Manchester City Barcellona?

Diretta tv su Sky e su Premium Calcio


A seguire, tutte le informazioni ed i commenti in diretta sulla partita.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2014)

Spero in una scoppola epocale.
Forza City!!


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tipo di squadra che solitamente il barcellona soffre. Godrei a vedere gli spagnoli guori subito


----------



## Serginho (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2014)

partita apertissima


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

voglio un altra batosta!


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Quest'anno il City è squadra tosta e compatta, il Barca rischia grosso, per me è il peggior avversario che potesse trovare.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Credo che il Barça uscirà, certificando la fine del ciclo...però attenzione che gli spagnoli in Europa con le inglesi sono molto "fortunati" con gli arbitri vedi sfide vs Chelsea e Arsenal degli anni passati...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barcellona rischia veramente di uscire, il City quest'anno è una squadra seria con cui fare i conti. Vedremo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Forza City.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Partita *SPAZIALE*


----------



## Snake (17 Febbraio 2014)

per tipologia di squadra solo col Bayern avrebbero pescato peggio, chiodi sulla bara


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> per tipologia di squadra solo col Bayern avrebbero pescato peggio, chiodi sulla bara



Io non la farei così facile, ultimamente il City non sta giocando molto bene, poi mancherà il Kun.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2014)

Menomale che è domani e non mercoledì,si prospettano fuochi d'artificio.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2014)

Questo Barcellona non potrebbe mai e poi mai reggere i ritmi folli del City e della Premier in generale.

Se gli inglesi non pagano l'inesperienza a grandi livelli, possono chiudere la questione già domani. Ma se se la fanno sotto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

Per fortuna è domani e non mercoledì insieme al Milan, sicuramente vedrò questa.


----------



## iceman. (18 Febbraio 2014)

Forza city, sto barca ha rotto le balle


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2014)

la partita la deciderà un uomo solo, Messi... se è in forma il City è spacciato, altrimenti è spacciato il Farsa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

non vedo l'ora...peccato che manca Aguero
c'è al ritorno?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Spero il City li butti fuori immediatamente.


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

A meno che Pellegrini non si inventi un miracolo secondo me passa il Barca... Il City è ai primi ottavi in champions della sua storia e nella sua rosa solo in 2/3 hanno giocato un ottavo di finale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A meno che Pellegrini non si inventi un miracolo secondo me passa il Barca... Il City è ai primi ottavi in champions della sua storia e nella sua rosa solo in 2/3 hanno giocato un ottavo di finale...



addirittura un miracolo? Anche il Borussia lo scorso anno non aveva una squadra esperta eppure hanno battuto un Real esperto


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A meno che Pellegrini non si inventi un miracolo secondo me passa il Barca... Il City è ai primi ottavi in champions della sua storia e nella sua rosa solo in 2/3 hanno giocato un ottavo di finale...



Naaa


----------



## Aragorn (18 Febbraio 2014)

A quanto pare MilanWorld tifa Manchester City, vado subito a scommettere sulla vittoria dei catalani


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> addirittura un miracolo? Anche il Borussia lo scorso anno non aveva una squadra esperta eppure hanno battuto un Real esperto



Difatti quello è stato un mezzo miracolo di Klopp...


----------



## Albijol (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ho scommesso un centone sul City che passa il turno


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Vediamo un pò...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2014)

formazione difensiva del city, con kolarov alto..


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Pellegrini si copre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho scommesso un centone sul City che passa il turno


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca è tornato a fare Tiki taka...

Il city va fuori comunque.. troppo difensivi dai


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

il barca è sempre il barca.... anche se non forte come prima


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque il modo in cui il barca fa possesso è inegualiabile... cioe quando fanno il tiki taka sul serio, non prendi la palla manco sparandoli..ma come fanno?


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

se fossi un tifoso catalano avrei più paura di Valdes che chiunque altro


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

Maro Nedredo se c'era qualcuno in area segnava a porta vuota.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Mah... sta giocando Abbiati nel Barca? Imbarazzante Valdes


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Mano netta.... spesso li danno questi rigori


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah... sta giocando Abbiati nel Barca? Imbarazzante Valdes



Abbiati forse è anche meglio, ho detto tutto.


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ma perchè fanno ste scene sono tutti falli netti


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

iniesta è un fenomeno


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Fine primo tempo 0-0*


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Partita orribile


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2014)

Che delusione il City,partita super attendista quando gli basterebbe alzare a manetta il ritmo per schiacciarli.


----------



## Albijol (18 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Guardando il primo tempo mi sa che ho fatto una gran minkiata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Partita orribile



avevi ragione...se la stanno facendo sotto
il Barca cmq è clamoroso...sono proprio forti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guardando il primo tempo mi sa che ho fatto una gran minkiata



stringi le chiappe eh


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

che passaggio di Messi


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Il Ciry si vede lontano un miglio che sono un po fifoni.. possono benissimo fare bene, ma hanno paura... stanno soppravalutando il barca e sottovalutando loro stessi.. imho


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

rolft rosso DeMichelis


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che delusione il City,partita super attendista quando gli basterebbe alzare a manetta il ritmo per schiacciarli.



Non stanno giocando contro gli ultimi fessi eh.

Ecco finita.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao ciao City. Cvd Se la sono fatta sotto. 

Giusto che escano.


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Al limite dell'area proprio, rigore Barca


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

rigore Barca però era fuori area.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Era fuori... il solito regalo.. questa volta fuori dal camp nou


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

gooollll 1-0 Messi vamos Barcaaa


----------



## Liuk (18 Febbraio 2014)

Altro giro, altro regalo.


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Siamo onesti dal replay è al limite però dal vivo sembrava dentro tutta la vita. se è fuori sarà di 2cm


----------



## Albijol (18 Febbraio 2014)

rotfl ma ci devo fare io che scommetto contro sti ladri...era fuori area


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Rotfl abbiamo giocato meglio noi l'anno scorso..con una squadra che vale 1 1000, è vero la storia e dna conta moltissimo...

Se tornassimo a spendere... se spendessimo come Chelsea, Real, City psg domani torniamo a fracassare chiunque


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ha più speranze di segnare adesso che prima il City...


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Completamente asfaltati, meno male che con la fisicità e la velocità dovevano metterli in difficoltà.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti dal replay è al limite però dal vivo sembrava dentro tutta la vita. se è fuori sarà di 2cm



Sono d'accordo, ma a parti invertite nel dubbio fischiavano punizione!


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Cosa aspetta a mettere Jovetic?


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Il fallo di Demichelis su Messi era fuori area.

Foto


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sanchez non mi è piaciuto stasera. Entra Neymar


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

City delusione totale..con quella rosa che hanno si sono fatti addosso, nonostante in casa siano fortissimi.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Se avessero giocato così dall'inizio, senza paura, avrebbero vinto. Il Barça non è niente di che.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se avessero giocato così dall'inizio, senza paura, avrebbero vinto. Il Barça non è niente di che.


Questo dimostra quanto Pellegrini sia un mediocre e fifone.. con quella rosa che hanno avrebbero vinto (non dico tranquillamente) ma 1-0 o 2-1.. bastava giocare come sapevano, invece di mettersi a fare catenaccio per paura di prenderle...


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ecco gol REGOLARE annullato


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

2-0 annullato al Barca per fuorigioco sbagliato ehhhh


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca arriva almeno in semifinale, che razza di squadra


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra quanto Pellegrini sia un mediocre e fifone.. con quella rosa che hanno avrebbero vinto (non dico tranquillamente) ma 1-0 o 2-1.. bastava giocare come sapevano, invece di mettersi a fare catenaccio per paura di prenderle...



Vedrai al ritorno quando dovranno lasciare spazi inevitabilmente, ne prendono un paio comunque


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

il Barca in difesa è tutt'altro che forte... lo dico da sempre.


----------



## Serginho (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nessuna delle due vincerà la competizione


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

Daniiiii Alvesssss 2-0


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

0-2 Barça. Dani Alves


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

ROTFL abbiamo giocato meglio noi l'anno scorso..


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Poteva finire 0-4 tranquillamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Risultato finale:

Manchester City-Barcellona 0-2 Messi (r),Dani Alves*


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

city umiliato


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2014)

City che comunque a mio avviso meritava almeno di fare un gol. Non capisco perché col materiale umano a disposizione Pellegrini abbia optato per una gara puramente difensiva in casa.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Risultato finale:
> 
> Manchester City-Barcellona 0-2 Messi (r),Dani Alves*



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sto Pellegrino non c'ha veramente capito una mazza,partita ridicola del City.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Febbraio 2014)

A me il Barcellona è piaciuto, ha dominato senza problemi in casa di una squadra di vertice della Premier.


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sono l'unico che c'ha preso...


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Febbraio 2014)

Come si sapeva già, Barcelona nettamente superiore al City. Servono ben altre partite (soprattutto in casa) per eliminare il Barça che non sarà più spaziale ed imbattibile come 2-3 anni fa, ma rimane comunque la seconda/terza squadra più forte del mondo. Del City salvo solo Silva che si conferma uno dei più forti, se non il più forte, nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2014)

guardiola non solo ha fatto diventare il barcellona una squadra pazzesca, ma ha inculcato nella testa degli avversari che si parte battuti a prescindere quando si gioca contro i catalani. Bayern a parte l'anno scorso, non c'è una squadra capace di giocare contro il barcellona a viso aperto


----------



## Snake (18 Febbraio 2014)

mi sa che toccherà a qualcun altro mettere i chiodi sulla bara 

Partita quasi perfetta del Barca, quasi perchè secondo me come al solito quando hanno una superiorità così netta tendono a kazzeggiare e non affondare il colpo, potevano benissimo farne altri 2 o 3 e invece a momenti rischiano anche di prendere gol, c'ha pensato dani alves alla fine se non altro. Partita imbarazzante di Iniesta, nel senso positivo del termine ovviamente. City comunque grossa delusione, troppa sudditanza


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ottimo, ora sappiamo già chi sarà la nostra avversaria ai quarti


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> City che comunque a mio avviso meritava almeno di fare un gol. Non capisco perché col materiale umano a disposizione Pellegrini abbia optato per una gara puramente difensiva in casa.



Mi ricordo l'anno scorso i commenti su Milan barca "finita" "ci asfaltano" "partita a tennis" tutti commenti catastrofici = abbiamo vinto, quando abbiamo iniziato a crederci abbiamo preso 4 pero... sempre così..

Comunque in risposta alla tua domanda,semplice perchè Pellegrini è un mediocre.. un fifone. Ha mandato una squadra che in casa surclassa tutti in Premier a fare catenaccio e pensare a non prenderle (deve aver preso l'idea dal Malaga).
Non ha senso...


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico che c'ha preso...



Non l'unico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Complimenti al Barcellona che ha battuto tutti i pronostici chiudendo il discorso qualificazione fuori casa dove il City ha perso 1 volta in 3 anni!
Valdes è scarso, ma ha fatto certe parate stasera
Il City delusione dell'anno...centra poco Aguero, hanno avuto paura e basta...il solito City schifoso in Europa


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo l'anno scorso i commenti su Milan barca "finita" "ci asfaltano" "partita a tennis" tutti commenti catastrofici = abbiamo vinto, quando abbiamo iniziato a crederci abbiamo preso 4 pero... sempre così..
> 
> Comunque in risposta alla tua domanda,semplice perchè Pellegrini è un mediocre.. un fifone. Ha mandato una squadra che in casa surclassa tutti in Premier a fare catenaccio e pensare a non prenderle (deve aver preso l'idea dal Malaga).
> Non ha senso...


Mah non lo so, ho avuto l'impressione che più che pensare a non prenderle credesse realmente di poterla vincere così. Mi spiego meglio; Evidentemente Pellegrini credeva che questo fosse il metodo migliore per imbrigliare e far male al Barcellona. Ha sbagliato, vediamo come preparerà la partita di ritorno.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Onore al Barcellona che ha fatto un partitone, ma dal City mi aspettavo una gara diversa. Non hanno ancora capito che per battere il Barcellona non bisogna giocare come loro ma correre 95 minuti a 1000 all'ora.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Febbraio 2014)

la partita era già finita con l'espulsione sacrosanta di demichelis.
rosicate meno, su.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so, ho avuto l'impressione che più che pensare a non prenderle credesse realmente di poterla vincere così. Mi spiego meglio; Evidentemente Pellegrini credeva che questo fosse il metodo migliore per imbrigliare e far male al Barcellona. Ha sbagliato, vediamo come preparerà la partita di ritorno.



Anche secondo me, però ha sbagliato. Col Barcellona bisogna difendersi, ma o fai un catenaccio di quelli leggendari (tipo l'Inter in 10) oppure corri all'impazzata e li aggredisci fino allo sfinimento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi sa che toccherà a qualcun altro mettere i chiodi sulla bara
> 
> Partita quasi perfetta del Barca, quasi perchè secondo me come al solito quando hanno una superiorità così netta tendono a kazzeggiare e non affondare il colpo, potevano benissimo farne altri 2 o 3 e invece a momenti rischiano anche di prendere gol, c'ha pensato dani alves alla fine se non altro. *Partita imbarazzante di Iniesta, nel senso positivo del termine ovviamente*. City comunque grossa delusione, troppa sudditanza



che t'avevo detto? Ora che sente la musica Champions e il Mondiale si svegliava?


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City, 500 mln di investimenti in 2-3 anni, catenaccio in casa contro il barca. Giusto che abbiano perso: indegni.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico che c'ha preso...





Frikez ha scritto:


> Non l'unico





Aragorn ha scritto:


> A quanto pare MilanWorld tifa Manchester City, vado subito a scommettere sulla vittoria dei catalani



Io c'ho pure guadagnato  questo forum è sempre una garanzia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

questi secondo me se ribeccano il Bayern rischiano pure di batterli con la rabbia che hanno dopo quel 7-0


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Cmq il fallo è fuori area e nell'azione del primo goal c'era fallo su navas , gli arbitri sempre a condizionare le partite posto che il Barcellona è stato nettamente superiore


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questi secondo me se ribeccano il Bayern rischiano pure di batterli con la rabbia che hanno dopo quel 7-0



Non esageriamo... Non che servisse ma al Bayern quest'anno c'è anche uno che sa con che mano si puliscono il sedere tutti i giocatori del Barca...


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2014)

che palle, dinuovo milan barcellona ai quarti....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo... Non che servisse ma al Bayern quest'anno c'è anche uno che sa con che mano si puliscono il sedere tutti i giocatori del Barca...



vero, ma sa anche che mentalità hanno...il Barca quando è in forma è superiore a tutti


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nessuno ha commentato il fatto che quel pollo di Hart si sia preso un bel gol in mezzo alle gambe...


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A meno che Pellegrini non si inventi un miracolo secondo me passa il Barca... Il City è ai primi ottavi in champions della sua storia e nella sua rosa solo in 2/3 hanno giocato un ottavo di finale...



Pido perdón 


Cmq è proprio Pellegrini il fattore che ha spostato (in negativo ovviamente) imo  Sarò di parte,ma date a Mourinho il City e il Barcellona se la sudava mooooolto di più


----------



## Denni90 (19 Febbraio 2014)

bello il rigore fuori area...il prossimo anno vorrei vedere fuse le maglie di barcellona e juventus


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che palle, dinuovo milan barcellona ai quarti....



prima dovremmo passare, sai stasera c'è una partitina


----------



## mandraghe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Manchester City, 500 mln di investimenti in 2-3 anni, catenaccio in casa contro il barca. Giusto che abbiano perso: indegni.



Facciamo 1,5 miliardi...



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pido perdón
> 
> 
> Cmq è proprio Pellegrini il fattore che ha spostato (in negativo ovviamente) imo  Sarò di parte,ma date a Mourinho il City e il Barcellona se la sudava mooooolto di più



Pellegrini è un fesso... date a Mourinho il City e ieri il Barça ne prendeva minimo 3.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facciamo 1,5 miliardi...
> 
> 
> 
> Pellegrini è un fesso... date a Mourinho il City e ieri il Barça ne prendeva minimo 3.



Si, sono stato stretto.


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2014)

Kolarov e Clichy sulla stessa fascia è roba da Allegri. Pellegrini non vale niente.


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Kolarov e Clichy sulla stessa fascia è roba da Allegri. Pellegrini non vale niente.



Quoto, appena ho visto la formazione del City non mi è sembrata questa grande corazzata, vero che avevano fuori Aguero, però non ti puoi presentare con Demichelis, Lescott,Hart,Clichy, rotfl..


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quoto, appena ho visto la formazione del City non mi è sembrata questa grande corazzata, vero che avevano fuori Aguero, però non ti puoi presentare con Demichelis, Lescott,Hart,Clichy, rotfl..



Non scherziamo...Allegri con questo City avrebbe vinto..


----------



## andre (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clichy ha fatto una buona partita dai, anche Kolarov


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pellegrini è un fesso... date a Mourinho il City e ieri il Barça ne prendeva minimo 3.



Ma chi? Quello che contro Guardiola è stato sistematicamente portato a scuola pigliandosi tra le altre una manita e perdendo una semifinale di Champions?


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Quello che contro Guardiola è stato sistematicamente portato a scuola pigliandosi tra le altre una manita e perdendo una semifinale di Champions?



Eh appunto,il Barça del 2011 di Guardiola era ben altra cosa rispetto a quello di ieri


----------



## Snake (19 Febbraio 2014)

detto da uno che pensava sarebbero stati spazzati via, state sottovalutando la prestazione del Barca che quando riesce a tenere così corta la squadra e a farti girare a vuoto ai voglia ad aggredirli, la palla non ce l'hai mai. Vanno dati meriti al Tata che ha impostato benissimo la partita e ha avuto il buon senso di andare a Manchester giocando con una punta in meno per avere il più possibile il controllo del pallone giocando ai ritmi che prediligono, senza esporsi alle folate del City. Il Barca ha giocato con quest'assetto le tre partite più difficili quest'anno, con Real, Atletico e City, ne ha vinte due su tre prendendo solo un gol, e non andando mai sotto nel gioco (a parte gli ultimi 25 minuti del classico).


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Eh appunto,il Barça del 2011 di Guardiola era ben altra cosa rispetto a quello di ieri



Eh guardacaso dopo il 1-3 contro il Barca nella stagione 2011/2012, mourinho non più perse con il farca (5 volte)


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> detto da uno che pensava sarebbero stati spazzati via, state sottovalutando la prestazione del Barca che quando riesce a tenere così corta la squadra e a farti girare a vuoto ai voglia ad aggredirli, la palla non ce l'hai mai. Vanno dati meriti al Tata che ha impostato benissimo la partita e ha avuto il buon senso di andare a Manchester giocando con una punta in meno per avere il più possibile il controllo del pallone giocando ai ritmi che prediligono, senza esporsi alle folate del City. Il Barca ha giocato con quest'assetto le tre partite più difficili quest'anno, con Real, Atletico e City, ne ha vinte due su tre prendendo solo un gol, e non andando mai sotto nel gioco (a parte gli ultimi 25 minuti del classico).



Ok,ho sbagliato,ho sottovalutato il Barça,ma rimane il fatto che non è più quello che si è visto fino al 2011 per intensità e movimento degli attaccanti


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Certo sono forti e tutto quello che volete,ma l'aiut(one)ino non glielo leva MAI nessuno al Barca.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero, ma sa anche che mentalità hanno...il Barca quando è in forma è superiore a tutti



L'attuale Barcellona vale la metà dell'attuale Bayern Monaco..Se il Bayern ribecca il Barcellona son sicuro che almeno altri 5 goal tra andate e ritorno glieli rifila.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> L'attuale Barcellona vale la metà dell'attuale Bayern Monaco..Se il Bayern ribecca il Barcellona son sicuro che almeno altri 5 goal tra andate e ritorno glieli rifila.



per me il bayern, nonostante gli acquisti, è meno forte rispetto all'anno passato, sempre più forte del barca però..


----------



## mandraghe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Quello che contro Guardiola è stato sistematicamente portato a scuola pigliandosi tra le altre una manita e perdendo una semifinale di Champions?



Con Guardiola il buon Mou le ha sempre prese (e se mi hai letto sai bene che non sono un estimatore del profeta di Setubal, tutt'altro..)...io mi riferivo al pellegrino che ieri dirigeva il City, che secondo me ha perso una buona occasione, specie nel primo tempo, di punire il Barça...cioè pure noi li abbiamo sconfitti a San Siro l'anno scorso e questo qua invece di aggredire il Barça ha detto ai suoi uomini di aspettare...aspettare cosa? che ti facessero gol???


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con Guardiola il buon Mou le ha sempre prese (e se mi hai letto sai bene che non sono un estimatore del profeta di Setubal, tutt'altro..)...io mi riferivo al pellegrino che ieri dirigeva il City, che secondo me ha perso una buona occasione, specie nel primo tempo, di punire il Barça...cioè pure noi li abbiamo sconfitti a San Siro l'anno scorso e questo qua invece di aggredire il Barça ha detto ai suoi uomini di aspettare...aspettare cosa? che ti facessero gol???



Chiaro però il Barca l'anno scorso era praticamente senza allenatore e ha pagato in certi periodi della stagione l'assenza di Vilanova.
Martino ha cambiato in parte il loro modo di giocare cercando di verticalizzare di più e aumentando il ritmo di gioco, infatti ieri dopo il gol di Messi il City per 10 minuti è andato totalmente in bambola rischiando un'imbarcata clamorosa.
Pellegrini l'ha preparata provando a ripartire in velocità con Silva e Navas ed impedendo al Barca di allargare il gioco sulle fasce, Jordi Alba non si è mai visto in attacco mentre Dani Alves, nonostante la doppia copertura di Kolarov e Clichy, è stato comunque devastante. Onestamente dubito che avrebbero vinto con Jovetic o Dzeko dall'inizio e attaccando di più, magari un gol lo facevano ma dietro gli inglesi ballavano troppo.


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> detto da uno che pensava sarebbero stati spazzati via, state sottovalutando la prestazione del Barca che quando riesce a tenere così corta la squadra e a farti girare a vuoto ai voglia ad aggredirli, la palla non ce l'hai mai. Vanno dati meriti al Tata che ha impostato benissimo la partita e ha avuto il buon senso di andare a Manchester giocando con una punta in meno per avere il più possibile il controllo del pallone giocando ai ritmi che prediligono, senza esporsi alle folate del City. Il Barca ha giocato con quest'assetto le tre partite più difficili quest'anno, con Real, Atletico e City, ne ha vinte due su tre prendendo solo un gol, e non andando mai sotto nel gioco (a parte gli ultimi 25 minuti del classico).



Hai poca fiducia nei blaugrana


----------



## Snake (19 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Hai poca fiducia nei blaugrana



ti sfido ad avere fiducia guardando Barca Valencia e Siviglia Barcellona, posto che in quelle due partite hanno giocato col tridente puro, assetto col quale si espongono molto alle ripartenze avversarie, quindi se sapevo che avrebbero giocato come ieri magari sarei stato meno tranciante nel pronostico


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me il bayern, nonostante gli acquisti, è meno forte rispetto all'anno passato, sempre più forte del barca però..



Secondo me invece sono ancora più forti dell'anno scorso...Dico questo perché vedo come giocano,non per gli acquisti che hanno fatto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sono ancora più forti dell'anno scorso...Dico questo perché vedo come giocano,non per gli acquisti che hanno fatto.



secondo me giocano meglio dal punto di vista tecnico e del palleggio, ma l'anno scorso erano molto più efficaci e avevano una solidità difensiva mostruosa, hanno aggiunto un po di talento e perso un po di forza..


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sono ancora più forti dell'anno scorso...Dico questo perché vedo come giocano,non per gli acquisti che hanno fatto.



Avoja, l'anno scorso in attacco si appoggiavano su Robben e Ribery e dipendevano da loro, quest'anno con gli innesti di Gotze, Thiago oltre ovviamente al lavoro fatto da Guardiola hanno un sistema di gioco devastante.


----------

